# Sine Player screen is too big in Fl Studio. Can't use it properly



## hiphop4eva (Nov 24, 2021)

It used to work just fine. The screen was big enough to fit everything. Maybe a month or two ago it just kinda got huge for some reason. I can't see the entire bottom piano roll, at all. The screen size is 1536 x 864.

Frankly, I'm hoping there is an easy way to fix it that I have overlooked. Because if a synth that was done by a single guy (Vital) has easy access to the options to resize the screen to whatever value you want, but the player that is developed my who knows how many people, by the company that makes god knows how many thousands of dollars every month doesn't have a function as basic as this... They should be embarassed.

Maybe I'll post a SS tomorrow. It's a little late rn.


----------



## Getsumen (Nov 24, 2021)

hiphop4eva said:


> It used to work just fine. The screen was big enough to fit everything. Maybe a month or two ago it just kinda got huge for some reason. I can't see the entire bottom piano roll, at all. The screen size is 1536 x 864.
> 
> Frankly, I'm hoping there is an easy way to fix it that I have overlooked. Because if a synth that was done by a single guy (Vital) has easy access to the options to resize the screen to whatever value you want, but the player that is developed my who knows how many people, by the company that makes god knows how many thousands of dollars every month doesn't have a function as basic as this... They should be embarassed.
> 
> Maybe I'll post a SS tomorrow. It's a little late rn.


SINE actually has a built in re-size function, but it's actually offscreen for you since your SINE instance got this big for some reason.

Have you tried detatching the plugin yet?
I don't use FL but when I tried this it seemed to re-size the GUI back to default? Actually any of the FL plugin window settings seem to reset the GUI. (I don't use FL so I don't know the proper name, but basically like the stuff in the box that surrounds the actual plugin GUI)

Note that my "testing" for this was manually resizing SINE to be piss large, so I assume this won't work. Give it a shot though I guess?




Detaching it at the very least will let you drag the window higher, maybe high enough so you can access the bottom right corner.
Then just select the bottom right corner of the SINE player and drag to resize.


Let me know if that doesn't work. If it doesn't work it's probably because SINE default size is just that big for you I guess. I assume SINE by default bases it off your monitors resolution? Maybe you can try changing that and see if it fixes the issue.

Anyone have any additional ideas?


----------



## hiphop4eva (Nov 26, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> SINE actually has a built in re-size function, but it's actually offscreen for you since your SINE instance got this big for some reason.


Yes, at the bottom of the corner... which is impossible to reach if it's big enough. Thanks Sine.

I tried the detachment option, and it atleast allowed me to see the piano roll at all, but not enough to resize. So I got rid of the windows tab at the bottom of the screen to see if I could reach the corner and it worked. But even when I resized it to minimum it was still kinda big. That's not a big issue but even more importantly, the second I turned the detachment off, it got gigantic again. I'd rather not have to do this every single time.

For reference, this is how it looks when I detached it, but didn't resize it:






As you can see, bottom corner unreachable.

If this is supposed to fit into my default resolution, then I don't see how making it take literally the entire screen is supposed to help in any way. I haven't had a problem like this, ever. Every other window I can think of fits my screen just fine. This is Sine's problem. I'm not going to change my entire screen resolution, which is perfectly accommodating for me, and for every other program, simply because OT couldn't be bothered to just put a "make window smaller" button in the options. Like I said, a free synth does this. But our professional company can't. Smh

Regardless, thanks for the advice. At least now I can reach the piano roll if I have to, and there are some options there that were kinda important like the option to turn off dynamic layers, so this is going to be a lifesaver.


----------



## hiphop4eva (Nov 26, 2021)

Whoa whoa whoa, lemme just update you on a recent developement.

I downloaded this demo for Spitfire's new synth thing and guess what happened when I opened it:






It was huge too. Big enough that I can't resize it with the corner.

But then I remember that Spitfire Audio's plugins had basic functions like resizing installed to them, unlike Sine, so I just opened the options.






And resized it from there.






Now I don't even have to detach it.

Take notes OT. This is how you make a plugin.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 27, 2021)

hiphop4eva said:


> This is how you make a plugin.


Yes, this is how you offer an alternative scaling option. But otherwise, SINE *and* the Spitfire Player are bad examples of how to make a plugin. The principles of web design should not be applied to plugin UIs.


----------



## hiphop4eva (Nov 27, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> Yes, this is how you offer an alternative scaling option. But otherwise, SINE *and* the Spitfire Player are bad examples of how to make a plugin. The principles of web design should not be applied to plugin UIs.


I don't know a thing about UI design. Only know about the part that concers me as a consumer. That is the option to resize in this case. But I haven't got a clue how this would relate to web design.


----------



## Hadrondrift (Nov 27, 2021)

I just wanted to express that as a consumer I find the usability of SINE and Spitfire generally poor. This is NOT how you make a plugin, in my opinion.

Speaking of web design: A paradigm in today's web design is "airiness", i.e. lots and lots of open space. This is also applied to both the players, but I consider it counterproductive there. This UI-topic was discussed in detail elsewhere here, sorry, didn't want to make a big fuss about it.


----------



## DaraenT (Feb 24, 2022)

hiphop4eva said:


> Yes, at the bottom of the corner... which is impossible to reach if it's big enough. Thanks Sine.
> 
> I tried the detachment option, and it atleast allowed me to see the piano roll at all, but not enough to resize. So I got rid of the windows tab at the bottom of the screen to see if I could reach the corner and it worked. But even when I resized it to minimum it was still kinda big. That's not a big issue but even more importantly, the second I turned the detachment off, it got gigantic again. I'd rather not have to do this every single time.
> 
> ...


Hi hiphop4eva ! I found a way to access the bottom corner of the plugin page with a small screen. In the Windows options, I flipped my screen to portrait mode. This way I could reduce the size of the interface.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Feb 24, 2022)

DaraenT said:


> Hi hiphop4eva ! I found a way to access the bottom corner of the plugin page with a small screen. In the Windows options, I flipped my screen to portrait mode. This way I could reduce the size of the interface.



I've been having the same problem and I didn't think of this!


----------



## hiphop4eva (Mar 1, 2022)

DaraenT said:


> Hi hiphop4eva ! I found a way to access the bottom corner of the plugin page with a small screen. In the Windows options, I flipped my screen to portrait mode. This way I could reduce the size of the interface.


This does allow me to reach the bottom right, but unfortunately the screen size resets every single time I close the window, so it's doesn't provide a lasting solution.


----------

